# Non è un paese per vecchi...



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Non è un paese per vecchi...*

...no country for old men.
CAPOLAVORO!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no country for old men.
> CAPOLAVORO!


 
lo immaginavo! Appena possibile lo vedo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









io sabato ho visto Parlami d'Amore di Muccino...non mi è dispiaciuto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo immaginavo! Appena possibile lo vedo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io poi amo particolarmente Cormac McCarthy...ho letto tutti i suoi libri, e questo su cui è basato il film è davvero grandioso.

Quindi me lo consigli? Dopo "Ricordati di me" sono sempre molto diffidente con Muccino...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io poi amo particolarmente Cormac McCarthy...ho letto tutti i suoi libri, e questo su cui è basato il film è davvero grandioso.
> 
> Quindi me lo consigli? Dopo "Ricordati di me" sono sempre molto diffidente con Muccino...


 
questo è il Muccino fratellino, Silvio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ricordati di me è inguardabile tanto è trash! La Morante che URLA quando scopre che il marito la tradisce! Il sesso patinato nella villa al mare! La Romanoff - velina e Taricone!

invece questo film del fratello Silvio è molto roboante nei temi (un ragazzo nato e cresciuto in una comunità di recupero per tossici affronta vita e amore portandosi dietro personaggi scomodi e pesanti eredità esistenziali, nonché il demone del gioco - il poker - ...e si divide quindi tra l'amore per una troietta autodistruttiva ventenne e una donna matura con un passato di infelicità), enfatico, molto bello come ambientazione (una vecchia villa liberty, un appartamento antico...) , pero' forte, direi. Molto piu' americano, come cinema che italiano, non aspettarti una cosa alla Moccia! (_horror, ho visto un pezzo di Scusa se ti chiamo amore...ma quale uomo si innamorerebbe davvero di quella sgallatteta?! Capisco trombarsela, ma...INNAMORARSENE?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  _

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no country for old men.
> CAPOLAVORO!


non vedo l'ora di vederlo!!!
adoro i Coen.
e non solo per il grande lebowsky ma anche per fratello dove sei?

turturro è semplicemente straordinario anche in fratello dove sei?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora di vederlo!!!
> adoro i Coen.
> e non solo per il grande lebowsky ma anche *per fratello dove sei*?
> 
> turturro è semplicemente straordinario anche in fratello dove sei?








































Turturro è straordinario sempre...ma Jesus mi è rimasto nel cuore!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è il Muccino fratellino, Silvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verissimo...in quel film quei temi sono trattati con una banalità sconcertante!
Ma dici che è da cinema o da dvd?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo...in quel film quei temi sono trattati con una banalità sconcertante!
> Ma dici che è da cinema o da dvd?


 
io dico da cinema per la bella fotografia (ci sono anche omaggi cinefili, tipo Wide Eyes Shut...).

Ah, imperdibile questo:

SCUSA MA TI POZZO CONOSCERE?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1LTnhhQswBM

Baci!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo immaginavo! Appena possibile lo vedo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che neanche a me? Quello che non mi piace è che dovrebbe cercare di cambiare un pò ruolo. Deve sempre fare lo splendido della situazione, invece vorrei proprio vederlo nei panni dello stronzo..
La Crescentini non mi è piaciuta per niente, invece.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sai che neanche a me? Quello che non mi piace è che dovrebbe cercare di cambiare un pò ruolo. Deve sempre fare lo splendido della situazione, invece vorrei proprio vederlo nei panni dello stronzo..
> La Crescentini non mi è piaciuta per niente, invece.


eh si secondo me gli verrebbe benissimo lo stronzo, è molto sexy 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La Crescentini è la classica bella ragazza giovane che già a 20 anni ha le rughe. Pero' ogni tanto, quando è ben conciata, fa la sua figura.

Baci!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no country for old men.
> CAPOLAVORO!


L'ho visto in Inglese, e l'ho trovato un po' troppo difficile - aspetterò il torrent Italiano


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh si secondo me gli verrebbe benissimo lo stronzo, è molto sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece la trovo molto espressiva e mi pareva davvero sprecata per il ruolo che le hanno dato.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

preso nota.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> preso nota.


Grande film, vedrai!


----------



## Old Alex70 (27 Febbraio 2008)

spero presto che venga messo in rassegna il giovedì...Javier Bartem mi è sempre molto piaciuto...
domani sera andrò a vedere "il petroliere". qualcuno lo ha già visto? impressioni?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> spero presto che venga messo in rassegna il giovedì...Javier Bartem mi è sempre molto piaciuto...
> domani sera andrò a vedere "il petroliere". qualcuno lo ha già visto? impressioni?


ho deciso per la mia convalescenza di regalarmi un film a settimana! (adoro il cinema! Durante tutti gli anni del nostro fidanzamento, e nei primi anni di matrimonio, io e mio marito siamo stati soci di un cineclub).

Sicuramente andro' a vedere il Petroliere, perché per me Daniel Day Lewis è un grande, e adoro il grande cinema epico americano (ieri ho riguardicchiato Gangs of New York, frammezzato al Cinese in Coma, film secondo me molto notevole di Verdone, con un bravissimo e veramente sexy Beppe Fiorello che fa perfettamente Rosario nel periodo "no") ma prima....domenica SWEENEY TODD.

perché come Johnny non c'è nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Quello nuovo di tim burton?
Non ho visto quasi nulla di suo, ma pare un genio!
E poi c'è jonny.......... e bellatrix...ok, lo so che non si chiama così, ma che ne so come si chiama? Vere, so che tu mi capisci!!! Lei è e resterà bellatrix per sempre!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho deciso per la mia convalescenza di regalarmi un film a settimana! (adoro il cinema! Durante tutti gli anni del nostro fidanzamento, e nei primi anni di matrimonio, io e mio marito siamo stati soci di un cineclub).
> 
> Sicuramente andro' a vedere il Petroliere, perché per me Daniel Day Lewis è un grande, e adoro il grande cinema epico americano (ieri ho riguardicchiato Gangs of New York, frammezzato al Cinese in Coma, film secondo me molto notevole di Verdone, con un bravissimo e veramente sexy Beppe Fiorello che fa perfettamente Rosario nel periodo "no") ma prima....domenica SWEENEY TODD.
> 
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> Quello nuovo di tim burton?
> Non ho visto quasi nulla di suo, ma pare un genio!
> E poi c'è jonny.......... e bellatrix...ok, lo so che non si chiama così, ma che ne so come si chiama? Vere, so che tu mi capisci!!! Lei è e resterà bellatrix per sempre!!!


I fratelli Coen e Tim Burton sono tra i miei preferiti e ho visto quasi tutta la loro filmografia. 
Daniel Day Lewis è un attore "potente" ma sono dispiaciuta per Johnny Deep che ogni anno riceve una nomination come miglior attore e poi c'è sempre qualcun altro che gli soffia via l'oscar. Secondo me lo meriterebbe tutto.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Come darti torto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I Cohen son dei geni, Burton è un mostro... è il cine che piace a me.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Direi che da me quello nuovo dei Cohen è gia nelle sale.
O ho avuto un'allucinazione?


----------



## Old Alex70 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché come Johnny non c'è nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e a me lo dici?


----------



## Old Alex70 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quello nuovo di tim burton?
> Non ho visto quasi nulla di suo, ma pare un genio!
> E poi c'è jonny.......... e bellatrix...ok, lo so che non si chiama così, ma che ne so come si chiama? Vere, so che tu mi capisci!!! Lei è e resterà bellatrix per sempre!!!


ma di chi parli? di Helena Bonham Carter (mugliera di Burton ndr)?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ma di chi parli? di Helena Bonham Carter (mugliera di Burton ndr)?


 
yes 

	
	
		
		
	


	









In Harry Potter è Bellatrix Lestrange (Grande, adesso vado a comprarmi l'ultimo in italiano, l'ho già letto in inglese, ho voglia di rileggerlo in italiano...) la cugina cattiva del padrino buono di Harry, e di Draco...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come darti torto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no non c'è e già da qualche settimana...grande cinema in questi giorni...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e a me lo dici?


Appunto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah, lo sapete che Johnny, come Tom Hanks, Travolta e tanti altri, viene dal mondo delle serie tv?!

Era in "Jump Street" o come si chiamava quel serial poliziesco del poliziotto al liceo...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Alex70 (29 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma HP m'appalla da morire. piuttosto un giro come Tafazzi....


----------



## Old Alex70 (29 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche Di Caprio....Jenitori in blue jeans credo si chiamasse la serie in italia....
le serie tv americane sono una grande scuola, anche perchè molto spesso in presa diretta..mi viene in mente anche Will Smith....


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> anche Di Caprio....Jenitori in blue jeans credo si chiamasse la serie in italia....
> le serie tv americane sono una grande scuola, anche perchè molto spesso in presa diretta..mi viene in mente anche Will Smith....


E il mitico Robin Williams?

"Nano nano"....


----------



## Old Alex70 (29 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E il mitico Robin Williams?
> 
> "Nano nano"....


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Marzo 2008)

senza contare ron howard, il simpatico ritchie di happy days che poi è diventato un bravo regista.
e chi lo avrebbe mai detto... lui che nel telefilm finiva sempre per fare lo sfigato...
vi ricordate di fonzie?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza contare ron howard, il simpatico ritchie di happy days che poi è diventato un bravo regista.
> e chi lo avrebbe mai detto... lui che nel telefilm finiva sempre per fare lo sfigato...
> vi ricordate di fonzie?


 
..che è produttore, oltre a riapparire qua e là....

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Marzo 2008)

E' fuori in questi giorni. Potrei andare a vederlo.
Ma voi ci andeste al cinema da soli?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> E' fuori in questi giorni. Potrei andare a vederlo.
> Ma voi ci andeste al cinema da soli?


 
assolutamente sì, già fatto. Ancor meglio, perché non ti iscrivi ad un cineclub così fai nuove conoscenze!?

Besos!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, già fatto. Ancor meglio, perché non ti iscrivi ad un cineclub così fai nuove conoscenze!?
> 
> Besos!


non ce l'abbiamo qui il cineclub


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non ce l'abbiamo qui il cineclub


 
ma sei sicura?! Possibile?!
una qualche associazione ci sarà dai che fa delle proiezioni....

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma sei sicura?! Possibile?!
> una qualche associazione ci sarà dai che fa delle proiezioni....
> 
> Bacio!


mai sentita.
comunque qua le associazioni che fanno robe sono immancabilmente di donne settantenni e della topolinia bene.


----------



## Rebecca (1 Marzo 2008)

io vorrei giocare a scacchi. mi sono informata, ma niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io vorrei giocare a scacchi. mi sono informata, ma niente.


Fondalo tu.
Non ti mancano certo le capacità organizzative.
Apri un Barrio...


----------



## Old Alex70 (1 Marzo 2008)

JAVIER BARDEM FOR PRESIDENT!
bella la scena finale con la moglie del protagonista.....


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io vorrei giocare a scacchi. mi sono informata, ma niente.


Se vuoi troviamo il modo di organizzare qualche partita on line!


----------



## Old Leger (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi troviamo il modo di organizzare qualche partita on line!



Se organizzate, mi fate sapere?

Anche a me piace giocare a scacchi.

Buongiorno e buona domenica.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2008)

Leger ha detto:


> Se organizzate, mi fate sapere?
> 
> Anche a me piace giocare a scacchi.
> 
> Buongiorno e buona domenica.


Ok...potrebbe essere un'idea...come noi ci sarà penso anche altra gente che gioca on line...so che Rita faceva riferimento ad occasioni reali di incontro...ma l'una cosa potrebbe non escludere l'altra!   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vedo più tardi se trovo qualcosa!!


----------



## Old Leger (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...potrebbe essere un'idea...come noi ci sarà penso anche altra gente che gioca on line...so che Rita faceva riferimento ad occasioni reali di incontro...ma l'una cosa potrebbe non escludere l'altra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie.

Potremmo organizzare un "TORNEO del FORUM"


----------



## Iago (2 Marzo 2008)

*bello*

...ci sono anch'io, e a me piace tanto anche il sudoku, sono l'unico?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ci sono anch'io, e a me piace tanto anche il sudoku, sono l'unico?


Se vuoi ho un programmino per generarli...


----------



## Iago (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi ho un programmino per generarli...


si grazie, perchè no, anche se preferisco giocare contro qualcuno...
la gara è sempre bella!

ma tu giochi?

è pieno di siti in cui si può giocare online...organizza un pò di giochi jà fedì, magari è l'idea geniale per risolvere i problemi del forum...si impegnano le energie di primeggiare sugli altri


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Marzo 2008)

Scusate, sarò antica..... ma alla battaglia navale no?????!!!


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> E' fuori in questi giorni. Potrei andare a vederlo.
> Ma voi ci andeste al cinema da soli?


Ho visto un sacco di film da sola. Ho sempre avuto gusti un po' difficili... e mica me ne restavo a casa ad aspettare di incontrare le persone giuste!!!! Pure per i viaggi è stato così... Ovvio che poi mancasse qualcuno con cui commentare... però alle passioni non si resiste...

MM ho visto il film, grande sceneggiatura ma di una tristezza infinita... Ho visto molti film made in USA ultimamente e comincio ad avere un po' la nausea...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi troviamo il modo di organizzare qualche partita on line!


ficccccc... ooooooo


----------



## Rebecca (2 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho visto un sacco di film da sola. Ho sempre avuto gusti un po' difficili... e mica me ne restavo a casa ad aspettare di incontrare le persone giuste!!!! Pure per i viaggi è stato così... Ovvio che poi mancasse qualcuno con cui commentare... però alle passioni non si resiste...
> 
> MM ho visto il film, grande sceneggiatura ma di una tristezza infinita... Ho visto molti film made in USA ultimamente e comincio ad avere un po' la nausea...


Anche io ho viaggiato un po' da sola... ma là non ci sono i concittadini che ti vedono sola...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi troviamo il modo di organizzare qualche partita on line!


Guardo se trovo un gioco che si può mettere sul server. Meglio di una chat


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Marzo 2008)

http://www.tradimento.net/chess/

Eccolo. Da provare. Intanto vado a vedere se trovo _l'Itagliano  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho visto un sacco di film da sola. Ho sempre avuto gusti un po' difficili... e mica me ne restavo a casa ad aspettare di incontrare le persone giuste!!!! Pure per i viaggi è stato così... Ovvio che poi mancasse qualcuno con cui commentare... però alle passioni non si resiste...
> 
> MM ho visto il film, grande sceneggiatura ma di una tristezza infinita... Ho visto molti film made in USA ultimamente e comincio ad avere un po' la nausea...


E' un film arido, essenziale...molto poco "americano", in effetti. La storia è solo un pretesto per raccontare qualcosa di molto più inquietante, ma questo si evince di più dal libro.


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no country for old men.
> CAPOLAVORO!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Io poi amo particolarmente Cormac McCarthy...ho letto tutti i suoi libri, e questo su cui è basato il film è davvero grandioso.


Ho visto il film.. ben girato, attori strepitosi ed un Bardem impressionante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . E' sicuramente un film da vedere ma, non so, mi ha lasciato un senso di "incompiuto". 
Soprattutto il persanaggio del "Kattivo" Bardem finisce per risultare di una efferatezza un po' senza senso (ammesso che la ferocia ne abbia..). Non ho letto il libro ma lo farò proprio nel tentativo di rispondere a questo interrogativo.
Comunque, il titolo poteva anche essere "Lasciate ogni speranza voi ch’entrate".. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Azzeccata anche la scelta di non mettere alcuna colonna sonora, ti fa sentire ancor di più dentro all'aridità del paesaggio e dell'animo umano.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho visto il film.. ben girato, attori strepitosi ed un Bardem impressionante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' l'efferatezza senza senso del male...una malattia, un incidente...il fato, se vogliamo chiamarlo così. Il riferimento all'apparente casualità della moneta tirata in aria simboleggia proprio quello. E' già tutto scritto, non è lui (come invece gli dice prima della morte Carla) a decidere.
La moneta nel film e nel romanzo, rappresenta ciò che Jung chiamava "sincronicità".


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' l'efferatezza senza senso del male...una malattia, un incidente...il fato, se vogliamo chiamarlo così. Il riferimento all'apparente casualità della moneta tirata in aria simboleggia proprio quello. E' già tutto scritto, non è lui (come invece gli dice prima della morte Carla) a decidere.
> La moneta nel film e nel romanzo, rappresenta ciò che Jung chiamava "sincronicità".


E' proprio questo che ti lascia senza parole.. alla fine del film c'è stato completo silenzio in sala per una decina di secondi, credo.. incollati alla poltrona.
Se poi pensiamo ai tanti killer (di mafia, di camorra, ecc.), non credo ci sia molta differenza.. in effetti ciò che annichilisce è che guardando quel personaggio ti sembra di trovarti di fronte all'archetipo del "male".


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che ti lascia senza parole.. alla fine del film c'è stato completo silenzio in sala per una decina di secondi, credo.. incollati alla poltrona.
> Se poi pensiamo ai tanti killer (di mafia, di camorra, ecc.), non credo ci sia molta differenza.. in effetti ciò che annichilisce è che guardando quel personaggio ti sembra di trovarti di fronte all'archetipo del "male".


E' vero...c'è stato uno sconcerto fortissimo...silenzio per dieci secondi almeno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse qui è ancora più avvertibile...il mafioso agisce secondo un suo fine. Qui no, tutto procede ineluttabile...ma senza scopo. 
Lui è un po' la metafora dell'universo, quando lo si guarda senza le rassicuranti coperte della fede o di una qualunque altra finalità.


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' l'efferatezza senza senso del male...una malattia, un incidente...il fato, se vogliamo chiamarlo così. Il riferimento all'apparente casualità della moneta tirata in aria simboleggia proprio quello. E' già tutto scritto, non è lui (come invece gli dice prima della morte Carla) a decidere.
> La moneta nel film e nel romanzo, rappresenta ciò che Jung chiamava "sincronicità".


Perfettamente d'accordo. E mi piace molto che proprio la figura femminile per eccellenza, le donne nel film aspettano in casa, sono gli uomini che decidono, anche per loro, sottolinei questa cosa... Nessuno decide, è il fato...


----------



## Rebecca (3 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/chess/
> 
> Eccolo. Da provare. Intanto vado a vedere se trovo _l'Itagliano
> 
> ...


Ah, mi era sfuggito.
Poi provo.
Ora devo fare il bucato.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. E mi piace molto che proprio la figura femminile per eccellenza, le donne nel film aspettano in casa, sono gli uomini che decidono, anche per loro, sottolinei questa cosa... Nessuno decide, è il fato...


Si, infatti! 
Però...secondo voi, chi sono i vecchi, gli "old men"?


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. E mi piace molto che proprio la figura femminile per eccellenza, le donne nel film aspettano in casa, sono gli uomini che decidono, anche per loro, sottolinei questa cosa... Nessuno decide, è il fato...


Si, infatti! 
Però...secondo voi, chi sono i vecchi, gli "old men"?


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, infatti!
> Però...secondo voi, chi sono i vecchi, gli "old men"?


Mah.. ad una lettura "superficiale" si potrebbe pensare che vecchio è lo sceriffo che si "ritira" dalla caccia all'assassino, sembra essere lui (e noi con lui) lo sconfitto però è l'unico che preserva intatto il suo mondo interiore, l'unico "incorrotto", pur avendo abbandonato ogni illusione.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mah.. ad una lettura "superficiale" si potrebbe pensare che vecchio è lo sceriffo che si "ritira" dalla caccia all'assassino, sembra essere lui (e noi con lui) lo sconfitto però è l'unico che preserva intatto il suo mondo interiore, l'unico "incorrotto", pur avendo abbandonato ogni illusione.


Beh cara Vulvia, superficiale mica tanto...lo sceriffo è senza dubbio uno dei "vecchi"...o meglio, lo è il suo sogno: quello dell'uomo genuinamente americano (e più in generale, occidentale), il sogno puro coraggioso e buono, che porta nel mondo la speranza dell'ordine e della felicità.
Un sogno fragile, destinato a soccombere...un sogno "vecchio". Come rivela quando si trova di fronte l'incubo che dilaga senza freni, spinto da una coerenza inumana! L'irreversibile morte...che ad un certo punto, chiede ad un superstite: Mi hai visto?
Chi vede la morte, muore.
Ma forse i veri "vecchi"siamo noi, anche io come te l'ho pensato...gli spettatori. Incapaci di slegarci dal dualismo bene-male, tipico del western! Chi spera sempre nell'happy-ending. Ma questo, nel nostro mondo, non può avvenire...ed anche quando apparentemente si realizza, arriverà sempre, presto o tardi, un Javier Bardem a bussare alla nostra porta.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh cara Vulvia, superficiale mica tanto...lo sceriffo è senza dubbio uno dei "vecchi"...o meglio, lo è il suo sogno: quello dell'uomo genuinamente americano (e più in generale, occidentale), il sogno puro coraggioso e buono, che porta nel mondo la speranza dell'ordine e della felicità.
> Un sogno fragile, destinato a soccombere...un sogno "vecchio". Come rivela quando si trova di fronte l'incubo che dilaga senza freni, spinto da una coerenza inumana! L'irreversibile morte...che ad un certo punto, chiede ad un superstite: Mi hai visto?
> Chi vede la morte, muore.
> Ma forse i veri "vecchi"siamo noi...gli spettatori. Incapaci di slegarci dal dualismo bene-male, tipico del western! Chi spera sempre nell'happy-ending. Ma questo, nel nostro mondo, non può avvenire...ed anche quando apparentemente si realizza, *arriverà sempre*, *presto o tardi, un Javier Bardem a bussare alla nostra porta*.

















Speriamo di non esserci..


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Speriamo di non esserci..


Vulvia...scusa, ma è una speranza vana. Possiamo illuderci, ma credimi...ci saremo.
E non solo per ciò che riguarda noi...l'Universo, non è un paese per vecchi. Questo ce lo raccontano tutti i grandi romanzi di McCarthy (e non solo i suoi...).


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vulvia...scusa, ma è una speranza vana. Possiamo illuderci, ma credimi...ci saremo.
> E non solo per ciò che riguarda noi...l'Universo, non è un paese per vecchi. Questo ce lo raccontano tutti i grandi romanzi di McCarthy (e non solo i suoi...).


Voleva essere una battuta sdrammatizzante.. poichè sono un'ansiosa, ho adottato la strategia di evitare di anticiparmi "l'ineluttabile"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 allo scopo di vivere almeno un presente accettabile. 
Lo dici bene tu, _chi vede la morte, muore_ e una quantità di speranza, seppure vana, ingentilisce l'esistenza.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Voleva essere una battuta sdrammatizzante.. poichè sono un'ansiosa, ho adottato la strategia di evitare di anticiparmi "l'ineluttabile"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so Vulvia...l'ho percepita come tale, ma mi andava di parlarne ed ho fatto il serio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, certo...meglio lasciare la Verità sotto un velo, almeno in certi casi! E questo è uno di quelli...sappiamo ma dimentichiamoci di sapere.
Altrimenti, si dovrebbe intraprendere un "viaggio" su una strada davvero impervia...e non ne ho davvero voglia


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh cara Vulvia, superficiale mica tanto...lo sceriffo è senza dubbio uno dei "vecchi"...o meglio, lo è il suo sogno: quello dell'uomo genuinamente americano (e più in generale, occidentale), il sogno puro coraggioso e buono, che porta nel mondo la speranza dell'ordine e della felicità.
> Un sogno fragile, destinato a soccombere...un sogno "vecchio". Come rivela quando si trova di fronte l'incubo che dilaga senza freni, spinto da una coerenza inumana! L'irreversibile morte...che ad un certo punto, chiede ad un superstite: Mi hai visto?
> Chi vede la morte, muore.
> Ma forse i veri "vecchi"siamo noi, anche io come te l'ho pensato...gli spettatori. Incapaci di slegarci dal dualismo bene-male, tipico del western! Chi spera sempre nell'happy-ending. Ma questo, nel nostro mondo, non può avvenire...ed anche quando apparentemente si realizza, arriverà sempre, presto o tardi, un Javier Bardem a bussare alla nostra porta.


Sì anch'io l'ho percepito così. Il mondo vecchio, quello dove esistono ancora grazie e per favore. Un mondo che non esiste più.


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì anch'io l'ho percepito così. Il mondo vecchio, quello dove esistono ancora grazie e per favore. Un mondo che non esiste più.


Guarda, io credo proprio che nel mondo vecchio, grazie e per favore non sono mai stati imperanti...il mondo vecchio è la guerra dei trent'anni, Pizarro e Cortes, Attila, Hitler, il KKK...quelli dello sceriffo sono solo sogni, cara MK. Sogni di un "old man" che se la canta e se la suona. 
Destinati ad essere spazzati via dalla necessità del mondo.


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, io credo proprio che nel mondo vecchio, grazie e per favore non sono mai stati imperanti...il mondo vecchio è la guerra dei trent'anni, Pizarro e Cortes, Attila, Hitler, il KKK...quelli dello sceriffo sono solo sogni, cara MK. Sogni di un "old man" che se la canta e se la suona.
> Destinati ad essere spazzati via dalla necessità del mondo.


Era una battuta del film ricordi? Non la vedo come te. Il mondo vecchio è la divisione tra bene e male, dove tutto era maggiormente riconoscibile. Dove l'onore aveva un significato. Le necessità del mondo? Le necessità dell'individuo, nel bene e nel male. Senza condivisione. Solo la morte resta uguale destino per tutti.


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Era una battuta del film ricordi? Non la vedo come te. Il mondo vecchio è la divisione tra bene e male, dove tutto era maggiormente riconoscibile. Dove l'onore aveva un significato. Le necessità del mondo? Le necessità dell'individuo, nel bene e nel male. Senza condivisione. Solo la morte resta uguale destino per tutti.


Certo che la ricordo...di dialoghi me ne ricordo alcuni bellissimi del libro, che purtroppo nel film non hanno riportato. Tipo questo (è lo sceriffo che parla):

"_Un paio d’anni fa mi sono ritrovato seduto vicino ad una signora. E continuava a parlare della destra che aveva fatto questo e della destra che aveva fatto quest’altro. Non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito qual’era il punto. La gente che conosco io, perlopiù, è gente comune. Persone semplici, come si suol dire. Io gliel’ho detto e lei mi ha guardato strano. Pensava che ne stessi parlando male, ma ovviamente nel mio mondo è un gran complimento. E ha continuato nella sua filippica. Alla fine mi ha detto: Non mi piace la situazione in cui sta andando questo paese. Voglio che mia nipote sia libera di abortire. E io le ho risposto guardi signora, secondo me non si deve preoccupare della situazione in cui va il paese. Per come la vedo io, non c’è il minimo dubbio che sua nipote potrà abortire. Anzi le dirò, non solo sarà libera di abortire, ma sarà anche libera di mandare sua nonna al Creatore. E in pratica il discorso è finito lì."_


----------

